# 25 Skills Every Man Should Know - Popular Mechanics article



## Greymatters (22 Sep 2007)

25 Skills Every Man Should Know - Popular Mechanics article

The usual declaration from the copyright act...

A recent article from Popular Mechanics (12Sep07) describes the twenty-five skills that every man should posess (presumibly so as to be qualified as a man?):
http://www.popularmechanics.com/blogs/technology_news/4221635.html

The List: How to...
1. Patch a radiator hose
2. Protect your computer 
3. Rescue a boater who has capsized
4. Frame a wall
5. Retouch digital photos
6. Back up a trailer
7. Build a campfire
8. Fix a dead outlet
9. Navigate with a map and compass
10. Use a torque wrench
11. Sharpen a knife
12. Perform CPR
13. Fillet a fish
14. Maneuver a car out of a skid
15. Get a car unstuck
16. Back up data
17. Paint a room
18. Mix concrete
19. Clean a bolt-action rifle
20. Change oil and filter
21. Hook up an HDTV
22. Bleed brakes
23. Paddle a canoe
24. Fix a bike flat
25. Extend your wireless network

Now take the poll! How many of these skills do you know?  Are you qualified to be a man? (at least according to PM magazine anyway...)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/4223337.html


----------



## Yrys (22 Sep 2007)

As long as I have a phone and my adress book, I'll be able to do 20 of those  .

I don't have much friends that are are mechanilly knowledgable  ....


----------



## chanman (22 Sep 2007)

You seem to have neglected to include the poll.  Luckily for you, making a forum poll is not one of the 25 skills  ;D


----------



## p_imbeault (22 Sep 2007)

The polls in the link, luckily for you having to read the fine print isn't one of the skills. Or is it....


----------



## ClaytonD (22 Sep 2007)

Hey, I'm 18 and know about 20 of those, not bad in my mind. Unfortunately vehicles are my downfall at the moment, but I'm learning. Give me a break I've only been driving a few months.


----------



## Flip (22 Sep 2007)

Hmmmmm,

Nothing hard like "mother in law management".

Can't be a real test. ;D


----------



## chanman (22 Sep 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> The polls in the link, luckily for you having to read the fine print isn't one of the skills. Or is it....



Hmm, whoops!

But if you were asking us, wouldn't you put the survey in the thread so that you could see the forum-specific results?


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Sep 2007)

:-X only 10i know to do out of 25, shame on me  :crybaby:


----------



## Simon (22 Sep 2007)

damn, 24, whats a wireless network again? ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> :-X only 10i know to do out of 25, shame on me  :crybaby:



Good gawd, I can do 19!!!

Yrys is at 20 though!!


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Sep 2007)

actually, I know the basic of more...but never did them.... so do they count???


----------



## observor 69 (22 Sep 2007)

How about be able to read an instruction manual?   That should give you coverage on most of them.  > 

Gee come to think of it that reminds me of the latest Future Shop commercial with "Manuel."   ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (22 Sep 2007)

I must be one of the elite manliest men on the planet as I can do all 25! ;D

Vern got 19. She is more manly than some men. ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Sep 2007)

I'm never more than 3 feet away from a stash of duct tape..... that means I can do all of them.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2007)

I got 16.  ;D  And the funny thing is, I learned most of those skills in the military.  Oh no......the army's turning me into a guy!!!  :crybaby:


----------



## Haggis (22 Sep 2007)

I'm  standing at 24 1/2.  My birthday is coming up so I'm hoping to master the HDTV thing soon! (hint to the missus who sometimes lurks here)


----------



## DirtyDog (22 Sep 2007)

That's a pretty wimpy list really.

They need things like:

-steer a bull
-wheelie a motorcycle
-operate heavy equipment
-stitch one's self
-change a u-joint on the side of the trail
-skin and gut a deer

etc....

It suprises me how few "man" skills a lot of the younger guys around here have.  All in time I guess.......


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Sep 2007)

Hmm, let's see, I can do 18 of them. For the vehicle parts, I'm not that good, seeing that I live in a town with no cars  :blotto:


----------



## Greymatters (22 Sep 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> That's a pretty wimpy list really.
> 
> They need things like:
> 
> ...



You mean the 'How to be a real man list' ?  I think that was referred to in 'The Manly Handbook' that came out about 20 years ago, but times have changed - perhaps we need a new '25 Things that a real man should know'...  and it is excellent to have the opinion of female members on this.  What do they think a man should know to be a real man?

Just to be fair, we can do a list of '25 things a woman should know to be a real woman' afterwards...


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> I must be one of the elite manliest men on the planet as I can do all 25! ;D
> 
> Vern got 19. She is more manly than some men. ;D



And, I can toss some pretty awesome hooks and jabs.


----------



## Flip (22 Sep 2007)

> Just to be fair, we can do a list of '25 things a woman should know to be a real woman' afterwards...



I'm glad I didn't go there....... ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> I'm glad I didn't go there....... ;D



Yeah, it's best not to go there on days you're bloated; best too, to keep out of the skirts then as well.  

Let's see. I will come up with the girlie list. It'll be difficult for me. I assure you, I am a girl ... but I'm not very "girlie."


----------



## Flip (22 Sep 2007)

Vern,

I'd be more afraid of what the guys would come up with for the 
"girlie" list - and the inevitable and surely well deserved fallout.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> I'd be more afraid of what the guys would come up with for the
> "girlie" list - and the inevitable and surely well deserved fallout.  ;D



Dude ... here's your remote:







Come up with the list for the girls, I think it'd be hilarious. I'll come up with a real list for the 25 things we women REALLY want to see in a man!!  >  I guarantee that it'll differ greatly from the one below.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Sep 2007)

OK, I'm suicidal anyway, so, here, for the first time EVER, 
MRP's "25 things every woman should know"
1.  How to change a light bulb
2.  How to barbeque
3.  How to put on a french maid outfit
(4-24.  Censored to to "family" rating of milnet.ca)
25.  How to deal with chauvinistic rats who think they can come up with a list of 25 things they "ought" to know.


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> OK, I'm suicidal anyway, so, here, for the first time EVER,
> MRP's "25 things every woman should know"
> 1.  How to change a light bulb
> 2.  How to barbeque
> ...



Start over; I've got your list aced.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Sep 2007)

I'd rather not go down that road and try to come up with a list.  Of course, were this a 'wish list', well, I'd probably be better off posting it at http://www.army.adults-only.ca
;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (22 Sep 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> That's a pretty wimpy list really.
> 
> They need things like:
> 
> ...



Excellent!

How about adding, 
1.push starting your truck
2.patch welding
3.drive ANYTHING
4.shoot that deer

I'm sure we can figure out more later.

Women
1. How to re-set a circuit breaker
2. How to unclog a toilet
3. How to cut the dogs nails
4. How to work both a lawn mower and snow blower

Just a few things my wife had to do when I was galavanting around the world in various shitholes!


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2007)

Maybe it's just me ...

But are there really women out there (I mean the ones without the Maids -- although they may have aforementioned maid outfits) who can not do these things??



> Women
> 1. How to re-set a circuit breaker
> 2. How to unclog a toilet
> 3. How to cut the dogs nails
> 4. How to work both a lawn mower and snow blower



I guess, if that's the case, road tests prior to marriage should be mandatory.  :-\


----------



## 2 Cdo (22 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me ...
> 
> But are there really women out there (I mean the ones without the Maids -- although they may have aforementioned maid outfits) who can not do these things??
> 
> I guess, if that's the case, road tests prior to marriage should be mandatory.  :-\



Vern I have met very few wives in the military who can do any of those four simple tasks, hubby always does it! It takes only a few minutes to teach family members (kids included) those simple things and yet I find wives who still can't do any.


----------



## observor 69 (22 Sep 2007)

This topic reminds me of a column Margaret Wente of the G&M wrote recently.

MODERN MAINTENANCE

Mom and dad could've done it
Around the house, we're dumb bunny rabbits in the forest, easy marks for anyone with skills

MARGARET WENTE 

July 21, 2007

My husband and I are typical urban homeowners - which is to say, at the mercy of our aging house. A while ago we got up one morning to discover a distinctly swampy odour emanating from our bathroom sink. I figure swampy odours are men's work, so I sent him down to the basement to take a look. Sure enough, our sewer had backed up.

Our dads would have known what to do. We didn't. Instead, we panicked. Four or five thousand dollars later, we had new sewer pipes and a new cement floor in the basement. We also had a notion that we'd probably been hosed. What should it really cost to fix our plumbing problem? We didn't have a clue. Like most homeowners today, we are at the mercy of anyone with expertise. We're dumb bunny rabbits in the forest, easy marks for anyone who wants to eat us for lunch.

Don't get me wrong. I married my husband for his congenial disposition and his shapely frontal lobes, not his skills with a hammer. Yet, I confess that deep down inside, I expect every man to be able to fix things, as our dads did, or at least to know how they ought to be fixed. My romantic fantasies generally do not include billionaires, athletes or handsome movie stars. I dream about Mike Holmes. I dream that he will one day show up in his tool belt at my door and say, "Hey, little missy, I hear you've got a leaky skylight."

Is this sexist? I guess so. But men are worried about the loss of these skills, too. 

 "We can't do one-quarter of the things our fathers can," one blogger says in a widely linked lament. Most younger men today, he notes, cannot operate a drill press, a band saw or an angle grinder. They're absolutely stuck when the air conditioner breaks down or the toilet backs up. They are also hopelessly at the mercy of more qualified personnel.

My dad wasn't unusually handy, for his time. But he could build a radio from a Heathkit, sand down, varnish and repaint a wooden boat, rewire a light switch, fix a furnace and hang a door. When we added a second story to our little house, he and my mother did all the finishing work and painting themselves. (Only rich people hired painters in those days.) 

My father-in-law could bag a grouse and shoot and skin a deer. He was an exquisite woodworker, and made turned bowls and furniture. He once built a canoe. Both dads could make a fire in the rain and had a basic working knowledge of auto mechanics. Clogged toilets were nothing to them.

In other words, our dads were able to function competently in the world they lived in. Their skills were crucial to the daily operation of the family unit.

As we rely increasingly on cognitive skills to earn our living, our practical skills are dying off. When you can make more money manipulating symbols than you can manipulating tools, it's more efficient to call a plumber than to take apart the sink yourself. Still, an entire encyclopedia of common knowledge is being lost. As we become more and more affluent, we also become more and more helpless.

The disappearance of practical skills isn't just a guy thing. Cooking has pretty well died off, too, if, by "cooking," you include the menu planning and food prep necessary to produce three squares a day for an entire family, with no microwave ovens and no cheating with takeout. Our moms weren't exactly gourmet cooks. But the meals were always on the table -- meat, starch and vegetables, with the occasional homemade pie and cake, day in and day out. Few have the time or inclination for this type of work any more, unless they're getting paid for it. That's why the fastest-growing category of supermarket food is ready-made meals in a box.

The outsourcing of food prep is the greatest revolution in domestic life since indoor plumbing. You can track the steep decline of interest in cooking by the cookbooks on my shelf (the ones I never use, although I mean to). From the 1980s, there's the classic 60-Minute Gourmet. From the 1990s, there's The 30-Minute Dinner. This week, I printed out an invaluable piece from The New York Times called "101 Simple Meals You Can Make in 10 Minutes or Less." I plan to try out a few of them, when I have the time.

The trouble with not doing it yourself is that you eventually begin doubting your ability to do it at all. The less I cook, the less I feel I know how. I'd no more paint the house myself than I would try to make a dress (although each is theoretically doable). 

I don't even trust myself to arrange my own furniture. Instead, I call my friend, the interior designer, who is, after all, an expert.

Sometimes, my husband and I wonder how we'd survive if, say, the entire power grid got knocked out for six months and there were suddenly no takeouts, no plumbers and no bank machines to get the money we use to pay for all the things we can't do ourselves. Here's our plan: We'll use our last tank of gas to drive up to the country and throw ourselves on the mercy of our neighbours - the ones with the Grade 8 education, the market garden, the shotgun and the beat-up pickup truck. Swampy odours never baffled them. 

We hope they'll take us in, even though we're useless.  ;D

mwente@globeandmail.com

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20070721.COWENT21/TPStory/TPComment/?query=


----------



## Shamrock (22 Sep 2007)

I'm good at #26 on that list.

26.  Feel like a functioning member of my gender without a list to validate me.


----------



## FredDaHead (22 Sep 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I'm good at #26 on that list.
> 
> 26.  Feel like a functioning member of my gender without a list to validate me.



+1


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Sep 2007)

For the woman's list; include at _least_ 1 chin up.

For the man's list; include know where to go for a good beer.


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2007)

Miss J said:
			
		

> For the woman's list; include at _least_ 1 chin up.
> 
> For the man's list; include know where to go for a good beer.



One??!!??

I say at least 3 ...  8)


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Sep 2007)

Isn't that the recommended number for the CF?

I say one because most ladies aren't military, otherwise I say 6  ;D.  ushup:


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2007)

Could be...

I have higher priority skills on my "man" list though than the ones cited by Popular Mechanics.


----------



## chrisf (23 Sep 2007)

I confess... of the 25, I can only do 24... not entirely sure how to bleed a brake, but I can't imagine it's that hard... that's why god (Please don't let the mechanics know I refer to them as god) invented maintenence manuals... then again, I'm a terribly manly modern man... I realised this even more so after a conversation with a friend of mine, in which she discussed the merits of, and her preference for, skinny "emo" boys and I told her not to call me when she needed a tire changed (Ultimately, she did eventually call me when she needed to move, as none of said skinny emo boys were capable of lugging a dresser up a flight of stairs, and I, of course, being a truly manly manly-man was enough of a gentleman not to rub it in her face. Though I may have flexed and used an Austrian accent, but these things are to be expected).

I'm curious though... any man, modern, classic, manly, "metrosexual" or Elton John, enjoys tools... and I'm certain, with or without the knowledge of how to fix somthing would surely jump at the opportunity to at least attempt to appear as if he knew what he was doing... does no one invest in readers digest "do-it-yourself" manuals anymore? Fantastic things... everything from how to change a lightbulb to how to remove your own asbestos and still keep marauding wizards fromsetting your castle on fire...


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Could be...
> 
> I have higher priority skills on my "man" list though than the ones cited by Popular Mechanics.



Throwing their man parts well?


----------



## Yrys (23 Sep 2007)

I would have thought wearing chaps  ;D ...


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Sep 2007)

25 out of 25.  Step back girls - I'm taken.


Roy


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Sep 2007)

Remember, this is a list which was made by men. It isn't officially approved of by the other subspecies.  ;D


----------



## p_imbeault (23 Sep 2007)

Roy you could start a school  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Sep 2007)

Roy I'd be joining the school for sure....


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Sep 2007)

Okay a little hijack. On regard of building a campfire, what is the best way you use to make a fire *WITHOUT* a lighter or matches. Mine is awesome but I want to hear all of yours first ^-^


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Okay a little hijack. On regard of building a campfire, what is the best way you use to make a fire *WITHOUT* a lighter or matches. Mine is awesome but I want to hear all of yours first ^-^



Iodine, aluminium & pinesol ...  
(as any Scout leader should know)

Do I qualify to be a man now??


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Do I qualify to be a man now??



According to your OWN criteria, we'd need to see a picture of you in assless chaps before we could make that decision.


Roy


----------



## Yrys (23 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> According to your OWN criteria, we'd need to see a picture of you in assless chaps before we could make that decision.



 ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> According to your OWN criteria, we'd need to see a picture of you in assless chaps before we could make that decision.
> 
> Roy



Those pics are in another province right now.  

Maybe later ...

Maybe not ...

Wanna trade??  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Iodine, aluminium & pinesol ...
> (as any Scout leader should know)
> 
> Do I qualify to be a man now??


Yes. But mine is cool too. First, get one of those magnesium/flint fire sticks, like a 'Light My Fire' one. Then, get some cotton balls an swab some petroleum jelly on it. Then, once that is done, use the flint stick to make a spark that will catch the cotton. The Petroleum jelly will keep it burning for about five minutes depending on how much you use an the size of the cotton. Told you it was cool  ;D


----------



## GAP (23 Sep 2007)

That sounds more like "little boy playing with fire, douse as necessary!!"


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Sep 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> That sounds more like "little boy playing with fire, douse as necessary!!"


Actually I showed it to my mom today an she was amazed an proud of me  ^-^


----------



## Yrys (23 Sep 2007)

Well ... She's your MOM!


----------



## Loachman (23 Sep 2007)

Well, I'm short on a few of those things, but I don't give a rat's rectum about those anyway.

I can hover, and decently perform a few other skills not likely to appear in PM.


----------



## Duck (23 Sep 2007)

So what are we up to now ... ?

  #27)  Not afraid to wear and be photographed in assless chaps?

That's a different kind of manly-man!  And I thought PM stood for Popular Mechanics, not Potential Masochists or some other BDSM type reference.

And buy the buy --> I'm 24 of 25 as I refuse to touch my brakes.  Safety first dontchaknow.  If the truck won't run or roll after I've worked on it, it's my fault.  
If I can't stop the damned thing once it is rolling ... well, that's the makings of a really bad day.   :-[


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Sep 2007)

Skookum Duck said:
			
		

> So what are we up to now ... ?
> 
> #27)  Not afraid to wear and be photographed in assless chaps?
> 
> ...


Having a good understanding of your braking system can lead to better safety though.   They really aren't something an "amateur" should be afraid of.

Of course, it worked the other way when I was a teenager.... leaking wheel cylinders or rotted lines usually meant those wheels were crimped off leaving the other brakes functional.  Even down to running on 1 front brake.   You know what they say about a little bit of knowledge being dangerous.  Some of the beaters i ran on the roads were pretty spectacular in the way they were held together.


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Sep 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Having a good understanding of your braking system can lead to better safety though.   They really aren't something an "amateur" should be afraid of.
> 
> Of course, it worked the other way when I was a teenager.... leaking wheel cylinders or rotted lines usually meant those wheels were crimped off leaving the other brakes functional.  Even down to running on 1 front brake.   You know what they say about a little bit of knowledge being dangerous.  Some of the beaters i ran on the roads were pretty spectacular in the way they were held together.



God bless gun tape and baling wire (and my use of gun tape precedes the advent of "The Red Green Show").


Roy


----------



## Greymatters (24 Sep 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Actually I showed it to my mom today an she was amazed an proud of me  ^-^



Wait a sec... so you carry magnesium, cotton balls and petroleum jelly with you every time you go into the woods?


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Wait a sec... so you carry magnesium, cotton balls and petroleum jelly with you every time you go into the woods?



Well, rarely do I carry magnesium, but cotton balls and petroleum jelly are never far from me   >


----------



## Flip (24 Sep 2007)

> Okay a little hijack. On regard of building a campfire, what is the best way you use to make a fire WITHOUT a lighter or matches.



My magic trick involved Potassium permanganate and Gycerin.

Under "Douse as necessary" I submit , two bolts screwed end to end into
a single nut - between them, match heads. Just about fragged the neighbour!

They were very large bolts... ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2007)

I've used that one too Flip ... (without the fraggin' the neighbourhood part)

Neat eh??  

Look at Mortarman dragging this thread into the gutter ...


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Look at Mortarman dragging this thread into the gutter ...



Oh, it went there as soon as Petroleum Jelly was mentioned.  I only followed the natural path of least resistance!

(I see the "devil" smiley: where is the "angel" smiley?)


----------



## Flip (24 Sep 2007)

The best part of it was, the neighbor was "Mr. Macho." millionaire 
with a 100+ firearms collection and an attitude no one liked.

The left handed way Dad chewed me out was pure gold!

Vern! - You mad bolt bombs as a kid?!?

I'm swooning. ;D

This thread is a mess isn't it?


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Vern! - You mad bolt bombs as a kid?!?



Well, this one time for Christmas in Germany my brother got this remote control tank (you know the kind with cord running to it with the hand control ... I AM old -- dammit even older shortly) ... and I kind of experimented with some matchbooks, glycerine etc (the secrets you can learn from dads who are Scout leaders) ... and blew 'er to bits on the playground in between our Qs (mysteriousmind will know the playground!!).

The kids?? We loved it!! The parents who flew out onto their balconies?? No _sooooo_ much.  :-\

My parents?? Were more pissed off that I blew it up before New Years had even arrived.


----------



## Flip (24 Sep 2007)

The "incident" considering bolts was the pinnacle and the abrupt end of
a stellar career in home made ordinance.

These bolts were very large and there was something else between them as well. :

The first time - a little pop.
The second time had me wishing there was an off switch.

The nut gouged the neighbors fence.
One bolt came skipping across the concrete toward me, and dented the 
garage door behind me.

Then out came the neighbor - white as a sheet - Wotcha do-in ? he asked.
Nothin, I said.  He had been flipping burgers when a chunk of stucco was 
knocked off his house - right above his head! He had the bolt in his hand.

He took all of my nuts and bolts right there.

That's it folks - my only "war story".  ;D

P.S. - Mr Macho only mentioned all this to Dad at a cocktail party two weeks later.
Cool eh?


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Sep 2007)

I think that the ability to construct and fire a potato cannon should be "on the list".  I have a stellar example of a potato cannon.  It is kick-ass, and is a 30mm L/42.  I may go for a larger "L" value next time


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> (I see the "devil" smiley: where is the "angel" smiley?)









 or


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Wait a sec... so you carry magnesium, cotton balls and petroleum jelly with you every time you go into the woods?


I never before, but now I will  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (24 Sep 2007)

To drag this train wreck back onto the rails, and I should have expected it...

When I said we should create a similiar list of 25 skills for women, I was referring to actual life skills similiar to what was listed for men, not a fantasy listing of 25 bedroom olympics skills...  :


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> To drag this train wreck back onto the rails, and I should have expected it...
> 
> When I said we should create a similiar list of 25 skills for women, I was referring to actual life skills similiar to what was listed for men, not a fantasy listing of 25 bedroom olympics skills...  :



I just looked through this thread again thinking I'd missed your above noted list ... nope ... not a single one of those posted here, let alone 25 of them. Is it just me?


----------



## Yrys (24 Sep 2007)

Maybe he's wishing for it


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Maybe he's wishing for it


I know I am!  I'll admit that much, anyway!

(And no, I have no suggestions.  I'll just sit back and watch this all come together like said train wreck)
op:


----------



## Greymatters (24 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Just to be fair, we can do a list of '25 things a woman should know to be a real woman' afterwards...



I was refering to this comment, but you're right it wasnt very noticable, and no I didnt actually make one yet.

So, it looks like you are waiting for me to make one.  I can give it a shot.  Bear in mind Vern (et al) that this list is an achivement list for women in general, not those who have excelled in acquiring a lot of skills far beyond other women, so Vern and others may already have accomplished these.  Bear in mind, i think some of these should be on the guys list as well. 

Let the popcorn fly! 

25 Skills That Every Woman Should Know:

1. How to use a can of mace in self-defence.  
2. How to balance a chequebook.
3. How to use a lawn mower.
4. How to prune a tree.
5. How to use a drill to drill a hole. 
6. How to troubleshoot your laptop computer. 
7. How to talk back to chauvanist goons at the car dealership. 
8. How to win an argument with a man.  
9. How to grow plants and vegetables.
10. How to dig a hole in the ground. 
11. How to make your own italian pizza oven. 
12. How to make whipping cream.
13. How to cook your own favorite meal. 
14. How to flip off another driver who cuts you off in traffic.
15. How to put on makeup.
16. How to use household appliances.
17. How to bungy jump or parachute. 
18. How to drive a car and/or motorbike.
19. How to play any major sport of your choice. 
20. How to paint a painting.
21. How to write a business letter.
22. How to decorate a room, yard, or office. 
23. How to dig for clams at the beach. 
24. How to cook crab and/or lobster. 
25. When not to wear stretch pants or sweatsuit pants.


----------



## emmiee (24 Sep 2007)

Ok, I can do all but one on this list and 23/25 on the men's list.  ( I have 4 brothers)

I was confused about "how to make an Italian Pizza Oven" ..if that's the stone in the oven thing, then I have one.


em


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2007)

I think they should ALL be on the guy's list!!!


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Sep 2007)

OK - I can do 25/25 on the guys list, and 23/25 on the girls list.

Does that make me a "girlie man"??   


Roy


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2007)

You're more of a "girl" than me, I only got 22/25 on the women's list.


----------



## emmiee (24 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> OK - I can do 25/25 on the guys list, and 23/25 on the girls list.
> 
> Does that make me a "girlie man"??
> 
> ...



I guess if the "list" fits  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You're more of a "girl" than me, I only got 22/25 on the women's list.



Maybe I'm just more in touch with my "sensitive side".

But that's OK - I like "manly" girls.   


Roy


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> I guess if the "list" fits  ;D



You're just jealous that my "feminine side" may outshine yours.   ;D


Roy


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just more in touch with my "sensitive side".
> 
> But that's OK - I like "manly" girls.
> 
> ...



Oh, I got less than that on the Man's quiz, so I think I'm still okay.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....than again, maybe not!


----------



## deedster (24 Sep 2007)

I got 13 on both lists...does that make me androgynous ???


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> I guess if the "list" fits  ;D



Hilarious...

For myself, I got 22 out of 25 on the man test, and 20 out of 25 on the female one. 

7. How to talk back to chauvanist goons at the car dealership.  (dont have that problem...)
9. How to grow plants and vegetables. (Im hopeless...)
11. How to make your own italian pizza oven. (Will fix that next year)
15. How to put on makeup. (uuuh, no...)
16. How to use household appliances. (still working on them thar fancy clothes washers and dishwashers...)

If you are a guy and got 25 out of 25, that means youre able to do #7 and #15.  Well... I guess theres nothing wrong with that in this day and age...


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Sep 2007)

> 15. How to put on makeup.



Nobody said I had to put it on me, or do it well.  That's what drunk friends are for.    >


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> 7. How to talk back to chauvanist goons at the car dealership.  (dont have that problem...)



What if they're *female* chauvinists?


----------



## sigtech (25 Sep 2007)

Got all 25 now what do I win, I wanna a cookie


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

Send me proof you can do all 25 and I'll send you a package  of cookies (or enough to buy a package anyways...)


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2007)

Hmmm.... I can do 25 of 25 on the manly side
will only admit to having done 20 of 25 on the womanly side of the house.

Can I, can't I... I'll never tell


----------



## Flip (25 Sep 2007)

Since we're bragging.....

For me it's 24/25 and 22/25.

I was disappointed that," brewing your own beer, wine or other hooch", appeared on neither list.
I'd call it a life skill.


----------



## exgunnertdo (25 Sep 2007)

Ok, if things like using a lawn mower or drill, troubleshooting a laptop, etc are on the women's list (and I agree they should be!)- here's a couple for the men's list:

1.  Do laundry (including folding, matching socks, and putting away!)
2.  Cook a proper meal for the family (including cleaning up) - note that ordering pizza, BBQ-ing, or making pancakes don't count!
3.  Put ponytails in a 4-year-old's hair.
4.  Help same 4-year-old put on leotards/tights.

I can't think of any others right now, but there's probably more...


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2007)

Having kids brings the parents a whole new skillset....maybe, rather than trying to make separate lists for males and females, we simply write a training manual for having and raising kids....now won't that be fun.......  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Ok, if things like using a lawn mower or drill, troubleshooting a laptop, etc are on the women's list (and I agree they should be!)- here's a couple for the men's list:
> 
> 1.  Do laundry (including folding, matching socks, and putting away!)
> 2.  Cook a proper meal for the family (including cleaning up) - note that ordering pizza, BBQ-ing, or making pancakes don't count!
> ...



I've got those four down pat.  Especially number two.  Roast chicken, mashed potatoes, veggies, bread (yes, I make that too) and gravy.  Not from a can, but from a pan.  Drippings, flour and water only.  Yummy!


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2007)

You'll be a SME at #1 after your IR is done there Grognard ... wait for it!!  >

Always seperate your whites from the darks (ie your relish suit dammit).


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You'll be a SME at #1 after your IR is done there Grognard ... wait for it!!  >
> 
> Always seperate your whites from the darks (ie your relish suit dammit).


Done and done!  Relish goes in with Relish, everything else in a big pile (j/k)


----------



## chrisf (25 Sep 2007)

I'm not allowed to do household laundry any more...

People assume, oh, you're in the army, you must know how to do laundry..

"Of course I do, how silly do you think I am?"
"Great, don't forget to seperate the delicatess..."
"Sep... er... ate?"


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed to do household laundry any more...
> 
> People assume, oh, you're in the army, you must know how to do laundry..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know what some people's problem  is.....why would you separate the clothes.....that's discrimination and sexist....the water is the same, the soap is the same, ergo.....they all go into the same wash together. Causes closeness.... ;D


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2007)

heh.... you should see my wife's reaction as I prepare a load of laundry
her unmentionables & frilly things ........ usually am asked to go do something else more constructive while she takes care of things


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> heh.... you should see my wife's reaction as I prepare a load of laundry
> her unmentionables & frilly things ........ usually am asked to go do something else more constructive while she takes care of things




See, if you do that often enough, and ruin enough frillies......it get's you out of laundry duty........smart man!!


----------



## NavComm (25 Sep 2007)

I suppose it would make me very manly to just say "I can do all that", but I have to admit I have either done or feel competent to do about 20 of the listed 'skills'. That makes me about 80% male....  :-X


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I suppose it would make me very manly to just say "I can do all that", but I have to admit I have either done or feel competent to do about 20 of the listed 'skills'. That makes me about 80% male....  :-X



or typical


----------



## NavComm (25 Sep 2007)

OK I like that...I'm a typical male!


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> 2.  Cook a proper meal for the family (including cleaning up) - note that ordering pizza, BBQ-ing, or making pancakes don't count!



Pancakes do so count, especially if made from scratch!


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Pancakes do so count, especially if made from scratch!



Me thinks he doth protest too loudly!!

So, you can make a mean pancake can you?? I love pancakes ... especially from scratch!


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Me thinks he doth protest too loudly!!
> 
> So, you can make a mean pancake can you?? I love pancakes ... especially from scratch!


I need to get my eyes boresighted.  At first, I thought you said "I love pancakes ... especially from *scotch*!"

:cheers:


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Me thinks he doth protest too loudly!!  So, you can make a mean pancake can you?? I love pancakes ... especially from scratch!



I have high votes from gourmet experts - five nephews and nieces... 

I try to avoid making mean ones... they bite back... 

Pointed out earlier, some of these skills on one side could be practical to list in another... does that require a longer list?  Or combining the lists for a single non-gender-biased list?  (Ack!  50  skills?)


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I need to get my eyes boresighted.  At first, I thought you said "I love pancakes ... especially from *scotch*!"



Hmmm....   Scottish pancakes?


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I need to get my eyes boresighted.  At first, I thought you said "I love pancakes ... especially from *scotch*!"
> 
> :cheers:



Apparently you don't make a mean pancake.

There is such a beast as Scotch Pancakes (aka drop scones)



> Ingredients: 8 oz plain flour, salt, level teaspoon of cream of tartar, level teaspoon of baking soda, 5 teaspoons sugar, 1 large egg and a quarter pint of milk.
> 
> Heat a griddle or frying pan and lightly grease. Sift flour, salt, cream of tartar and baking soda together. Mix in sugar. Create a well in the centre and add the egg and some of the milk. Slowly mix the flour into the egg and milk, adding more milk as you go, until you have a mixture which has the consistency of thick batter.
> 
> ...



Try that one next time you make it back to Gagetown ... your girls will love you for it!! Then, let us know how you made out!!


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2007)

The stuff I miss when I have to run off to PT at the end of the day!!  
I'll have pancakes and scotch......er, Scotch pancakes!  :



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> See, if you do that often enough, and ruin enough frillies......it get's you out of laundry duty........smart man!!



I solved this particular laundry problem, I do mine and he does his.


----------



## Yrys (25 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I solved this particular laundry problem, I do mine and he does his.



Mmm, do you cut bedsheets in 2 ?


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmm, do you cut bedsheets in 2 ?



As a matter of fact, yes!!   ;D  No, I do end up doing those myself.   :-\


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Sep 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Ok, if things like using a lawn mower or drill, troubleshooting a laptop, etc are on the women's list (and I agree they should be!)- here's a couple for the men's list:
> 
> 1.  Do laundry (including folding, matching socks, and putting away!)
> 2.  Cook a proper meal for the family (including cleaning up) - note that ordering pizza, BBQ-ing, or making pancakes don't count!
> ...



I'm a house husband - 1 and 2 are normal daily occurrences for me.  As for 3 and 4 - I had sons, not daughters.  Wait a few years, I might have a grand daughter, then I'm sure I'll be able to check those boxes.


----------



## Flip (26 Sep 2007)

From what I gather here...........

Laundry is like jury duty, If you can do it 
you're not that smart. ;D


----------



## exgunnertdo (26 Sep 2007)

> Drop a small amount of batter onto the greased girdle or pan



HUH?

But seriously, how come the guys can get away with saying stuff like:


> See, if you do that often enough, and ruin enough frillies......it get's you out of laundry duty........smart man!!



We girls say stuff like that about the "manly" chores and we come off as ditsy and weak...I sure can't get away with it.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> HUH?
> 
> But seriously, how come the guys can get away with saying stuff like:
> We girls say stuff like that about the "manly" chores and we come off as ditsy and weak...I sure can't get away with it.



LOL.

Lovely freudian slip there by me eh??

Girdle = griddle for all intents and purposes in this context. Else, one may find themselves getting the griddle upside the head from the hottie-bummed chick wearing the girdle while she cooks!!  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

In chaps AND a girdle???

Im afraid to envision it.  Some things were not meant to be known...


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Sep 2007)

What in the name of God is a girdle? And why would someone wear it with chaps?? 

 ???


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> What in the name of God is a girdle? And why would someone wear it with chaps??
> 
> ???



Boy, you ARE young!! One wouldn't wear it with chaps (one would hope!!).


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Sep 2007)

Oh those things, gosh, can you even wear chaps with those?


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Sep 2007)

It would make for an interesting conversation to say the least.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> It would make for an interesting conversation to say the least.



Well OK, I don't need one, but now I'm going to go invest in a girdle ... just to see how they look with chaps. _That's_ something I haven't attempted in chaps ... (although I'm quite sure that someone -- somewhere -- must have tried it before)

I'll let you all know how I make out.


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

I think that deserves its own thread - time to split this topic?


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> I think that deserves its own thread - time to split this topic?



No, but it's time for a move to Radio Chatter. Wearing a girdle with chaps may be something I have to add into the 25 things required to be considered an "old" woman list!!  >

I'll decide after I try it out!! (one more week and I am fully qualified dammit)


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Oh hilarious boys and girls ...

Move a Radio Chatter thread into Radio Chatter where it belongs ... and get bumped with a negative. Some of you people kill me!! That's hilarious!! It's almost as good as the people who haven't posted anything in 3 weeks being continuously bumped with negatives.  :

Which is why they mean squat. Go ahead ... "Do me again!!"


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2007)

Did I read ArmyVern's last comment correctly?


----------



## sigtech (26 Sep 2007)

cough cough ummmmmmmm Vern hmmmmmmmmm I think this is the point where in person I bite my tongue and walk away


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

sigtech said:
			
		

> cough cough ummmmmmmm Vern hmmmmmmmmm I think this is the point where in person I bite my tongue and walk away



Then the move to Radio Chatter was justified!!  8)


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh hilarious boys and girls ...
> 
> Move a Radio Chatter thread into Radio Chatter where it belongs ... and get bumped with a negative. Some of you people kill me!! That's hilarious!! It's almost as good as the people who haven't posted anything in 3 weeks being continuously bumped with negatives.  :
> 
> Which is why they mean squat. Go ahead ... "Do me again!!"



you mean the points system? yeah I got a minus and I don't even know what I said!


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> you mean the points system? yeah I got a minus and I don't even know what I said!



I don't mind them at all -- I'm going for a record. I think I was the first one to crack 100 (+/- total) (Am I the only one so far??) ... now trying for the first to reach -100!!

_Giddy uuuupp!!_


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

More like +100... youre on a roll...


----------



## emmiee (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I don't mind them at all -- I'm going for a record. I think I was the first one to crack 100 (+/- total) (Am I the only one so far??) ... now trying for the first to reach -100!!
> 
> _Giddy uuuupp!!_



Ok I don't have any +/- things.  Does that mean I'm brain dead?


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Does that mean I'm brain dead?



Nah. I would say it's more that people haven't read enough posts from you to either press + or - .
Which doesn't seem to be my case.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Nah. I would say it's more that people haven't read enough posts from you to either press + or - .
> Which doesn't seem to be my case.



Nah, you're one of the people I was referring to earlier. Look at your score for cripes sake. There ARE vindictive SOBs on this site. Be proud ... I think you and I are the leaders in the negative department!! Chicks rule!!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Chicks rule!!  ;D



Well, I wonder why I think that's your thought as long as there no man in chaps around  ;D!

Thanks for the support  .


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

What did you say to get so many neg's?


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

I'm not sure.

As I went from around -4 to around -28 while not posting for a month I think meant that someone(s) 
 don't like me...

And as grabovcan 
 went to -4 in the 4 hours it took him to get banned, I would say someone is really passionate about ME !

I mean, jeez, that guy pissed so many people off, compare to what I think I'm doing!!!  :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66372.0.html


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm not sure.
> 
> As I went from around -4 to around -28 while not posting for a month I think meant that someone(s)
> don't like me...
> ...



As per my PM ... it don't matter. No worries. It says more about those who choose to hit the - button than it says about you.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Nah. I would say it's more that people haven't read enough posts from you to either press + or - .
> Which doesn't seem to be my case.


Holy crap!  Minus Forty Nine (as of this message!)  What have you done?  Unless it's in secret French that doesn't translate outside of Quebec, and maybe Edmunston, you, madame, have done NOTHING wrong.  Vern, on the other hand.....(j/k...please don't change my name to "Hairy Fairy the Pink Canary" or something like that!!!)

;D


----------



## karl28 (26 Sep 2007)

Thought that I would have some fun with  my answers for this list  ;D

The List: How to...
1. Patch a radiator hose    =  Duck tape it will fix anything at least Red Green says so 
2. Protect your computer   =  Keep it unplugged  no one can access it 
3. Rescue a boater who has capsized   =  that's what a cell phone and 911 does 
4. Frame a wall         =   I am sure I could do this one I have watched lots of Holmes on Homes  ;D   
5. Retouch digital photos  =   Walmart photo department 
6. Back up a trailer  =  I did this once it wasn't pretty 
7. Build a campfire   =   two words gas and a match (Please do not attempt just kidn )
8. Fix a dead outlet  =  Buy one of those Solar things from Canadian Tire 
9. Navigate with a map and compass  =   Isn't that why we have  GPS  
10. Use a torque wrench   =  Does picking one up count as using one ?
11. Sharpen a knife    =   why sharpen an old one when you can buy a new one 
12. Perform CPR     =    THIS ONE I CAN ACTUALY DO 
13. Fillet a fish     =   I will stick with fish sticks its easier 
14. Maneuver a car out of a skid     =  Tried that once ended up in a snow bank 
15. Get a car unstuck    =   that's easy just keep pushing 
16. Back up data   =  I can transfer stuff to a disk hope that counts 
17. Paint a room    = again I watched lots of Holmes on Holmes 
18. Mix concrete     =  Same as above I am sure I would do  just fine  ;D
19. Clean a bolt-action rifle   = Only Rifle I have ever used was a C7 and that was only a couple of times 
20. Change oil and filter     =  I will just take it to Canadian tire 
21. Hook up an HDTV  =  That's what friends are for 
22. Bleed brakes       =   OK so there is one here that I cant do big deal 
23. Paddle a canoe    =  hire a tour guide 
24. Fix a bike flat     = just buy a new tire 
25. Extend your wireless network   =  click on the wireless thingy and search for available networks 


Now that's how you do those answers man style  ;D if all else fails just make it sound like you know what your doing  ;D


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter the Not so Innocent ;-) said:
			
		

> you, madame, have done NOTHING wrong.



Blush! If you continue like that, I'll make a thread for promoting me  !

Thanks, but I think I'm too old to have do NOTHING wrong  ;D!


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2007)

karl28 said:
			
		

> 4. Frame a wall         =   I am sure I could do this one I have watched lots of Holmes on *Holmes  *;D



Ummm..."Holmes on Homes" is what you'll see on HGTV.  Holmes on Holmes is something on SexTV, maybe, and probably only late at night ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I think I'm too old to have do NOTHING wrong  ;D!



Well?

op:


We're waiting!

;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Oh yeah, blame me for your name change eh??

Just look at those last two 'innocent" posts by you.  ;D

It only goes to prove the change was earned. It's that witch part of me & the ESP coming out.


----------



## karl28 (26 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter 


Man talk about missing the boat on that thanks man . Gees I even used spell check  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, blame me for your name change eh??
> 
> Just look at those last two 'innocent" posts by you.  ;D
> 
> It only goes to prove the change was earned. It's that witch part of me & the ESP coming out.


Actually, it's not so much "blame" as it is "Karma" coming back to bite me in the ass!!!!

So, you're just doing the universe' work, I suppose!  I guess it's time for me to find a padre: I need to get to confession!!!


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> op:
> 
> ...



WE ? Who are WE ? and you'll be waiting , and waiting, and waiting   !


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Ok I don't have any +/- things.  Does that mean I'm brain dead?



No, it means you're Dopey III !!


----------



## emmiee (26 Sep 2007)

LOL  ..thanks Vern, I'm on the verge of a brain implosion.   Now how to I give you a +1    LOL


em


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> LOL  ..thanks Vern, I'm on the verge of a brain implosion.   Now how to I give you a +1    LOL
> 
> 
> em


And, because you brought it up, a -1 from me.  No reason, just to welcome you to the negatives, I guess?  I dunno.  Maybe it'll keep your brain from imploding?


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Now how to I give you a +1



Try "[Promote]  " under her name    ...


----------



## emmiee (26 Sep 2007)

Wow my first -1 and from Vern!!! can I frame this or put it on the fridge?

thanks Vern!   Thanks Yrys!

PS I'll be back in a few I have to bleed my brakes, I think that was on the "list"


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Wow my first -1 and from Vern!!! can I frame this or put it on the fridge?
> 
> thanks Vern!   Thanks Yrys!
> 
> PS I'll be back in a few I have to bleed my brakes, I think that was on the "list"



Your first -1 ??? Girl you are at +2/-0 !!  



> emmiee
> is Dopey III.
> Milnet.ca Subscriber
> Guest
> Rating: +2/-0



You go bleed your brakes (I did that this morning!!) I'm off to DQ for a large hot fudge sundae!!

(And to get some black, blue & gold paint for a friend of mine ... !!!   > -- Karma)


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> (And to get some black, blue & gold paint for a friend of mine ... !!!   > -- Karma)


Tsk tsk tsk!  I'm shocked!  I thought you of all people would know that it's blue, AMBER and black!


 :nana:

(I do note the irony of not having "amber" as a colour choice here, and instead am forced to use yellow)

;D


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No, it means you're Dopey III !!


And I'm Dopey the First ( I think I am anyway)

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> And I'm Dopey the First ( I think I am anyway)
> 
> ;D



Uhhh no dude.

Journeyman has that honour.

See the subscriber's forum for details.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhhh no dude.
> 
> Journeyman has that honour.
> 
> See the subscriber's forum for details.


But, but I thought I was the first

 :'(


----------



## emmiee (26 Sep 2007)

Actually, I don't have it for anyone.... Thanks HoM I'm feeling a bit more sane now.


em


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't have it for anyone.... Thanks HoM I'm feeling a bit more sane now.
> 
> 
> em



I split the posts WRT the ratings _glitch_ over to a new thread for Mike to check out.

Vern


----------



## Greymatters (27 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm not sure.
> 
> As I went from around -4 to around -28 while not posting for a month I think meant that someone(s)
> don't like me...
> ...



Just saw it now, cant believe I missed it.  Hes gone and still going down...


----------



## Greymatters (27 Sep 2007)

Yrys, I just saw your counter hit -50... odd, I thought Vern would get there before anyone else, someone definately doesnt like you...


----------

